# Alternative uses for AP in the Anime class



## anondragon (May 9, 2005)

The Anime class presents a wonderful option to providing a touch of the arcane to all of the classes.  As presented the Anime class requires other classes to be take along side of it in order to gain the ability to fight or spellcast or have skill use.  As such, the powers that can be delivered using the anima class require an entire level of abilities to be gained each time.  What would be nicer is if the Anime class could be (optionally) toned down so that it can more seamlessly meld with an existing class.

To achieve this, I propose that AP points can be used for alternate abilities.  some suggestions are listed below. The AP limits per level do not apply for these enhancements(note that they are not play tested or checked on a spread sheet, just somewhere to start)


Fighting:
1AP  +1/4 to BAB & d6 hit die (provides a 15 progression over 20 levels)
3AP  +1/2 to BAB & d8 hit die (provides a 20 progression over 20 levels)


Spellcasting
1AP +1/2 spellcasting level (provides a caster level 10 over 20 levels)
3AP +3/4 spellcasting level (provides a caster level 15 over 20 levels)


Skills: (extra class skill can only be chosen once)
1AP +2 skillpoints per level & +2 class skills (provides 4 points/level)
2AP +6 skillpoints per level & +10 class skills (provides 8 points/level)
3AP +10 skillpoints per level & +15 class skills (provides 12 points/level)
4AP +15 skillpoints per level & all skill are class skills(only if 4AP option is chosen)   


HP: (not really worth it as con boosts are better)
hp steps: d4 d6 d8 d10 d12 2d8 2d10 4d6

1AP increase hit die type by two steps
2AP increase hit die type by three steps
3AP increase hit die type by four steps
4AP increase hit die type by seven steps


Saves:
1AP: increase all saves to medium progression
2AP: increase 2 saves to good progression
2AP: increase 2 save to medium one save to good
3AP: increase all saves to good progression

Example:Arcane warrior

1AP:fighting (d6 + 15 BAB progression)
1AP:casting (10 casting levels)
1AP:HP (d6 ==> d10)
1AP user's choice each level (bonus to sword attacks, infusions etc)


Example: hedge wizard

1AP: saves (all medium saves)
1AP:casting(10 casting levels)
2AP:users choice each level (extra spell attacks, summoning )

Example: Sage

1AP casting 10 levels
3AP (12 skill points per level)


----------



## RangerWickett (May 9, 2005)

It looks relatively balanced (the name is 'Anima' by the way, as in the Latin word for spirit, not 'Anime,' a Japanese variant on the English word 'animation'), but it's more complication than I would care for.  Your system only really seems to make a difference at low levels.  At higher levels, the same things could be achieved by multiclassing.  Instead of being an anima 10 with the powers of a fighter, you could be a fighter 5/anima 5.


----------



## anondragon (May 9, 2005)

I totally agree that the effects could be duplicated through careful multiclassing, and it is more complex than the existing rules.  One of my goals was to enable me to recreate some of the AU classes (runethane, witch, swordmage).  

The problem that I ran into was that the Anima (sorry about the spelling) provided too many abilities.  On average I only needed 1-2 AP per level to get the desired effect.  But that meant the progression needed to go 2 levels of fighter/ 1 level of anima.  The "cool" abilities only occurred every couple of levels.

The costs to buy abilities are probably a bit high, but that is to avoid min-maxing a particular combination.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 9, 2005)

Really cool ideas. However, I've got a question. Are these abilities [Su], like the anima points they replace?


----------



## anondragon (May 10, 2005)

I've made a coupleof revisions.  I make use of 1/2 points in order to make the class a little more in balance with normal classes.  I also decoupled HP and BAB(but that might need to be changed back)

NOTES:
1) AP limits per level do not apply for these enhancements (i.e at 1st level you can spend more than 1 AP on these abilities
2)AP can be saved between levels
3)These abilities are "normal" not supernatural.  Note that most of these abilities could be replicated with magic, for far less (saves, skills)
4)Most abilities should be "set" for all future uses of this class
       4a)Skills must be "set" for all future levels of the class.

(note these are not play tested or checked on a spread sheet, just somewhere to start) 


Fighting:
1   AP  +1/4 to BAB (provides a 15 progression over 20 levels)
2.5 AP  +1/2 to BAB  (provides a 20 progression over 20 levels)


Spellcasting
1AP +1/2 spellcasting level (provides a caster level 10 over 20 levels)
2AP +3/4 spellcasting level (provides a caster level 15 over 20 levels)
3.5AP +1 spellcasting level (provides a caster level 20 over 20 levels)

Skillsextra class skill can only be chosen once)
1AP +2 skillpoints per level & +2 class skills (provides 4 points/level)
2AP +6 skillpoints per level & +10 class skills (provides 8 points/level)
3AP +10 skillpoints per level & +15 class skills (provides 12 points/level)
4AP +15 skillpoints per level & all skill are class skills(only if 4AP option is chosen)   


HP: (not really worth it as con boosts are better)
hp steps: d4 d6 d8 d10 2d6 2d8 2d10 3d8 3d10 4d10

.5AP increase hit die type by one steps
1AP increase hit die type by three steps
1.5AP increase hit die type by four steps
2AP increase hit die type by six steps
2.5AP increase hit die type by seven steps
3AP increase hit die type by nine steps



Saves:

.5AP increase 1 save to good progression
1AP: increase all saves to medium progression
1AP: increase 2 saves to good progression
1.5AP: increase 2 save to medium one save to good
2AP: increase all saves to good progression

Example:Arcane warrior

1AP:fighting (15 BAB progression)
1AP:casting (10 casting levels)
1AP:HP (d4 ==> d10)
1AP user's choice each level (bonus to sword attacks, infusions etc)


Example: hedge wizard

1AP: saves (all medium saves)
1AP:casting(10 casting levels)
2AP:users choice each level (extra spell attacks, summoning )

Example: Sage

1AP casting 10 levels
3AP (12 skill points per level)

Example: supernatural mage

3.5 AP casting (20 castinglevels)

1AP every other level for bonus abilities (darkvision, movement types)


----------



## dekrass (May 10, 2005)

Maybe you should check out Four Color To Fantasy.

Its hero class is much like the anima, but with many of the options you are proposing.
I have used both in the same campaign without too much trouble.
You just need to watch the stranger powers.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 10, 2005)

Heh.  The Anima was my attempt to make the Hero from FCTF a little easier to use.  I've had a lot of experience working with point-based power systems, and so I always thought of the Anima as a conversion of FCTF to EOM.  But you're right, the two classes are very similar.


----------

